
Raspberry Pi's Cheapest Computer Could Ease Ventilator Shortage - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/raspberry-pis-cheapest-computer-could-ease-ventilator-s-1842846902
======
asimovfan
these things are the gift that keeps on giving

